# Why the wait?



## rancid crabtree (Apr 8, 2011)

Aside from making the cheese taste better, what is actually taking place with the waiting time on smoked cheese? I smoked my first cheese last night

Cheddar

Swiss

Pepper Jack

Moz. sticks

Curds

I couldnt help myself and sampled a curd. It was like licking an ash tray. I understand that all these cheeses will be much improved after two weeks but I dont understand how or why. What chem reaction or other process is taking place during the two week rest period that makes it taste better?


----------



## les3176 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am not a chemist nor have i tried to find out why this works...it just does!! It takes time for the smoke to mellow out and not be so overpowering.If you find the anwser let us know!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 8, 2011)

"Your patience _*will*_ be rewarded,"

--Alton Brown


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2011)

Like Les Said, "It Works"


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2011)

Licking an Ash Tray.....Ha Ha Ha Ha  !!!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 8, 2011)

I tried some right away after I smoked it and then waited two weeks and.............well you will find out. :)


----------

